# No more dog hair in your car from pax dogs...



## mrhits (Jul 31, 2014)

For those of you that don't want to deal with the mess...


----------



## Tim In Cleveland (Jul 28, 2014)

OMG, that's sick. Completely unsafe, lol.


----------



## flashgordonnc (Oct 24, 2014)

mrhits said:


> For those of you that don't want to deal with the mess...


Heck..most dogs love to stick their head out the window! I give mine doggy goggles to wear.


----------



## Bill Collector (Dec 17, 2015)

If only such sacks were available for pukers, then we are talking... LOL.


----------



## mrhits (Jul 31, 2014)

This is also good for that sneaky 5th passenger that tries to get in your 4 pax car.


----------



## ColdRider (Oct 19, 2015)

LOL. Poor dogs. I wonder if anyone has ever used this.


----------



## SumGuy (Jul 29, 2015)

ColdRider said:


> LOL. Poor dogs. I wonder if anyone has ever used this.


You mean ever? The ad is from 40's - 50's.
Not every car has a running board anymore.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

mrhits said:


> For those of you that don't want to deal with the mess...


Do you have a running board on your car?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

ColdRider said:


> LOL. Poor dogs. I wonder if anyone has ever used this.


The dogs would LOVE IT. 
some people would too.


----------



## Seastriper (Jul 1, 2015)

Bill Collector said:


> If only such sacks were available for pukers, then we are talking... LOL.


OMG that was FUNNY!


----------

